# My Canon Printer and Scanner.



## Robert59 (Jun 23, 2021)

I lost my software for my printer and scanner. Scanner is a Canon Pixma MG2500 In the  past you could download free software but can't find that site. 
​


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

This may help you @Robert59 

https://id.canon/en/support/0100668904


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 23, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> This may help you @Robert59
> 
> https://id.canon/en/support/0100668904


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 24, 2021)

I will never buy a Canon Printer again because I called the support phone number and never did get a agent. I waited for two hours and never did connect. I need the system disk that came in the box. My Canon Printer and scanner is a pixma MG2520 and S/N is AGBH61220. I called 1-800-652-2666


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

I have had a Brother printer since forever. Not one problem.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I have had a Brother printer since forever. Not one problem.


Same here,  I had Cannon till they did something & mine quit working not one to talk within tech support or emails.  So I got a Brothers a year & a half ago & it's never let me down.  I can print, copy scan & fax works great on all of them.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2021)

I have a HP deskjet 4240 that I bought at least 10 years ago, and it's still working good.  However, the last software updates were in 2018 and the HP support site no longer supports it.  If/when I can still find an ink cartridge in the stores, they cost more than the printer originally cost.  However, I can still get refurbished cartridges from EBAY, at a good price.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

Canon may have stopped phone support. I've had two Canon printers, both of which I happened to get for free and I love them. I got the first one as a free gift from Micro Center for purchasing my Mac desktop. I had it for maybe 10 or 11 years. It was the first printer I had that I didn't have to change both the black and color ink when one or the other got low for it to continue printing. But that changed after I downloaded new drivers. About two years ago when that started to go, my grandson gave me his Canon which was still in the box. My DIL had given it to him as a gift but he always used the other printer in the house.  Several years ago my son gave me an HP as a gift. I was horrified because I know how expensive their ink is. Turns out the thing didn't work right from day one, so I told him to take it back and not get another.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

@Robert59, we have had a Canon Pixma MG2500 (actually, two) for years and never installed the software. Just plugged them in and went from there. There are some nice features (scanning, converting to PDF, among others), but I believe Windows provided those. At least, that's my recollection.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 26, 2021)

Found out my Laptop didn't have the latest windows 10 software and when I connected to my new desktop  Dell computer my Canon printer and scanner started to work. But in the future I will try out the Brothers printer. 

                                                                    Thanks for the help


----------



## Mike (Jun 27, 2021)

Try their forum, everybody has a forum so that we
help each other and leave the company alone!

Mike.


----------

